# Megasquirt and the stock VW intake manifold a good Throttle Body and TPS combo!



## a1maker (Aug 2, 2003)

If any of you are thinking about Megasquirt and you want to save a couple $$ check this out. 
If you want to run the stock 8V or 16V Intake Manifold, and save big dollars over buying individual TBs which performe fine at WOT but are also a big headache sometmes, you can buy an old Weber "Big Bore throttle body with the VW/Porsche 924 adapter." Important is this TB has the provision for using a TPS sensor. I picked one up from Ebay last week $80 shipped. You can see them offered quite frequently in various sizes from 57mm throttle plate up to high 60mm's. The price does vary though. Still much cheaper and easier to install than Individual TBs. 
Then also something I picked up on Ebay was a TPS or throttle position sensor from a Volvo made by Bosch for the B230f engines, again Ebay $20 shipped. 
PN# 0 280 120 325
3 517 068
This TPS fits "perfectly like a factory match" onto the Weber TB. Even the mounting bolts line perfectly up. Take a look! 
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/...=430b
If you run your Megasquirt with the factory intake manifold you won't have to worry about loss of vacuum for brakes, idle vacuum and MAP sensor issues with the Megasquirt and all that jazz. Just buy the following items and sensorevery other sensor you need just use your stock ones:
IAT - intake air temp. sensor
A fuel Rail w/FPR
Set of injectors
digifant injector cups
The Megasquirt ECU and it's accessories
Pretty easy. Megasquirt even with the stock Intake manifold will make you car much more tunable and faster than stock CIS-E plus you can get rid of that annoying rev limit at 7200RPM. I'm building two seperate engines one for natural aspiration on the DCOE carburators. One for a very big progressive shot of N2O with the Megasquirt ECU I just purchase on Ebay.
Now let all of us go slaughter-up on some Hondas and other fast cars








If I missed anything or anyone else want to chime in on some go suggestions to get dubbers moving away from the dated CIS-E, Motoronic and Digifant and towards Megasquirt please post up!




_Modified by a1maker at 10:57 PM 8-10-2005_


----------



## Shaggy (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: Megasquirt and the stock VW intake manifold a good Throttle Body and TPS combo! (a1maker)*

There's something other than WOT?















Good job


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: Megasquirt and the stock VW intake manifold a good Throttle Body and TPS combo! (a1maker)*

it's nice option but for a 16'v I'd just go with the automatic passat/g60 TB. It's facotry, has the TPS, and is almost always cheaper than what you shelled out for your setup.


----------



## a1maker (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: Megasquirt and the stock VW intake manifold a good Throttle Body and TPS combo! (rs4-380)*

Doesn't the Passat/G60 automatic throttle body w/TPS you mentioned have a round outlet/back of the throttle body? 
The Weber "Big Bore" TB has an adapter that matches the stock "ovalish" shape of the stock 8V & 16V intake manifolds. 
Do you happen to know the Throttle Plate size of the Passat TB and/or have a picture of the back of this TB?
Thanks 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by a1maker at 5:41 PM 8-11-2005_


----------



## martyn_16v (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Megasquirt and the stock VW intake manifold a good Throttle Body and TPS combo! (a1maker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a1maker* »_Doesn't the Passat/G60 automatic throttle body w/TPS you mentioned have a round outlet/back of the throttle body?

Nope, it's exactly the same fitment as the standard 16v twin butterfly tb, except it's got a TPS on it. As are the audi 5 cyl ones as well.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: Megasquirt and the stock VW intake manifold a good Throttle Body and TPS combo! (martyn_16v)*

picture of an auto passat 16v tb.
as you can see it is basically a 16v tb with a tps sensor. Doesn't really get much more straightforward than that.


----------



## martyn_16v (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Megasquirt and the stock VW intake manifold a good Throttle Body and TPS combo! (a1maker)*









Audi quattro body on the left, stock 16v on the right. The passat one's are the same, although may have some heatshielding bolted on as well. All have the same size butterflies, it's only the earlier one's (mk1 golfs etc) that had smaller).


----------



## a1maker (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: Megasquirt and the stock VW intake manifold a good Throttle Body and TPS combo! (martyn_16v)*

Right-on I see.
For the boosted fellas though...is it more wise to have a single plate or these Passat dual plate progressive's work just fine?


----------



## GeoffVR6 (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: Megasquirt and the stock VW intake manifold a good Throttle Body and TPS combo! (a1maker)*

The passat one has worked great on my daily street /strip scirocco. I picked it at a local junkyard.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Megasquirt and the stock VW intake manifold a good Throttle Body and TPS combo! (a1maker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a1maker* »_Then also something I picked up on Ebay was a TPS or throttle position sensor from a Volvo made by Bosch for the B230f engines, again Ebay $20 shipped. 
PN# 0 280 120 325
3 517 068
This TPS fits "perfectly like a factory match" onto the Weber TB. Even the mounting bolts line perfectly up. Take a look! 

anyone know the pinout for this TPS?


----------

